# Lactic Acid - Build up



## PerryC (14 Sep 2013)

Hi, I've been cycling for roughly a whole year now mainly for pleasure just started commuting 5 mile's each way I've got a light bike so there's no problem with weight.
After cycling for that time my fitness has obviously improved a lot but I just cant seem to get any faster, As soon as I start pushing the Lactic Acid starts building up and just slows me down again.
The longest ride I've been on would be a 40mile with a group and even struggled with that couldn't keep up with the group because of the Acid.
Every time I go up any hills no matter the size or the gradient I can feel it building up, Am I just pushing too hard too soon?.

Is there anything anybody would recommend to reduce the build up or even stop my legs from producing as much so quickly?.


----------



## uclown2002 (14 Sep 2013)




----------



## PerryC (14 Sep 2013)

uclown2002 said:


>


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2013)

This question was asked just recently *HERE*


----------



## PerryC (14 Sep 2013)

I haven't GOT a HR monitor though.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Sep 2013)

You don't need one.


----------



## PerryC (14 Sep 2013)

So cant I start a topic about how to train that without one I'm sure that other topic requires you to have one?
There's no simple ways to train it without a HR monitor really is there? :s
Your not going to be able to tell if you within your "Threshold" zone without any power meter or heart rate telling you, 1 minute your feeling very good and think you can sustain this for ever 5 minutes later your fried out. When do you tell?


----------



## PerryC (14 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> This question was asked just recently *HERE*


 
I wouldn't really consider that other topic helpful seems more like an argument.


----------



## Ben M (14 Sep 2013)

Keep cycling, you'll get faster.

Consider cycling with a higher cadence to see if that helps (I find it does for me).


----------



## PerryC (14 Sep 2013)

I've been cycling for about a year with hardly any noticeable difference in power but I do usually keep my cadence up to around 70-90 but I'm not sure if its normal but when the cadence gets too fast you start producing lactic acid?


----------



## uclown2002 (14 Sep 2013)

Your not cycling far enough or hard enough. Ramp it up and you'll see some progress.


----------



## Ben M (14 Sep 2013)

It depends on the person. If my cadence drops below 90 I find my legs get more tired.

If you aren't getting any fitter then you need to look at why you aren't getting any fitter. The reason, I expect, is that you aren't pushing yourself hard enough or riding often enough. Beyond that you need to look at things like nutrition, how much you sleep, stretching etc. but I think that you just need to push yourself more.


----------



## the_mikey (14 Sep 2013)

Depends what the limiting factors are, if it's lactic acid then it's possible you're meeting or exceeding your aerobic threshold, once you've exceeded it you're relying on muscle glycogen and sooner or later you'll have to slow down to recover. You can either avoid exceeding your aerobic threshold or get better at tolerating lactic acid build up with high intensity interval training.


----------



## PerryC (14 Sep 2013)

the_mikey said:


> Depends what the limiting factors are, if it's lactic acid then it's possible you're meeting or exceeding your aerobic threshold, once you've exceeded it you're relying on muscle glycogen and sooner or later you'll have to slow down to recover. You can either avoid exceeding your aerobic threshold or get better at tolerating lactic acid build up with high intensity interval training.


Yeah I think its mainly a Lactic acid thing I think I might be exceeding it but I don't know how to tell when Im just below it, I think im pushing myself hard enough I usually come back after the ride completely shattered and usually have to slow down during the ride because I'm dead.

When I feel the Lactic Acid build up should I just keep going at that pase to push through it or slow down?
I usually just try to push through it but just gets worse and worse in till the point where I can barely push on the pedals on the easiest gear is this when I've hit and gone over my lactose threshold?


----------



## 400bhp (14 Sep 2013)

Low cadence

Poor bike position and fit

Similar mileage/ride loops = muscles become used to effort.

Man up - Push through the pain.

Just some thoughts


----------



## lukesdad (14 Sep 2013)

Are you sure its lactic acid ? Sounds more like bonking to me.


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Sep 2013)

Learn to suffer! Speed doesn't come for free, now, go make some pain!


----------



## Kies (15 Sep 2013)

Need more info to help you. If no further data is available then try riding harder for longer, or repeatedly riding up/down a decent hill in your area.

I know i'm crap on hills, so in the process of losing some more tonnage and climbing more hills.


----------



## PerryC (15 Sep 2013)

I defiantly do feel the pain during s ride and it becomes very hard to complete,
Do you guys need any more infomation?
I do go on the same route quiet a lot on long distance i use an electrolyte drink with gels so im not sure if its a fuel problem


----------



## lukesdad (15 Sep 2013)

PerryC said:


> I defiantly do feel the pain during s ride and it becomes very hard to complete,
> Do you guys need any more infomation?
> I do go on the same route quiet a lot on long distance i use an electrolyte drink with gels so im not sure if its a fuel problem


 How long is the duration of this ride ?


----------



## uclown2002 (15 Sep 2013)

How often do you ride?
Average weekly mileage?
How old are you?
How heavy?


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Sep 2013)

PerryC said:


> *I defiantly do feel the pain during s ride and it becomes very hard to complete*,
> Do you guys need any more infomation?
> I do go on the same route quiet a lot on long distance i use an electrolyte drink with gels so im not sure if its a fuel problem



Riding fast hurts, a big part of riding fast is being able to just take that pain and keep riding.

Quite frankly I am guessing that you simply lack fitness and you need to ride more, throw in some comfortably hard rides of an hour or 2. Ride at an intensity where you can only say 2-3 words (talk to yourself if you need to) and not be able to have a flowing conversation.


----------



## PerryC (15 Sep 2013)

lukesdad said:


> How long is the duration of this ride ?


It varies usually between 2-3 hours


----------



## PerryC (15 Sep 2013)

Yeah


Rob3rt said:


> Riding fast hurts, a big part of riding fast is being able to just take that pain and keep riding.
> 
> Quite frankly I am guessing that you simply lack fitness and you need to ride more, throw in some comfortably hard rides of an hour or 2. Ride at an intensity where you can only say 2-3 words (talk to yourself if you need to) and not be able to have a flowing conversation.


Yeah i usually only go on a 30-40 mile ride once a week haven't got time for more yet, should i be going more often?

My weekly mileage a week is maximum 50 miles


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Sep 2013)

If you want to get fitter and faster then yes! You need to devote time to it, if you can't or won't do that, then you will need to accept that improvement will be limited.

That said, you can get a lot from a short amount of time if you train smart. But tbh, the sort of training people I know to be riding very fast on a 4 hour training week is not something I would recommend you jump into as it is a recipe for injury if you lack base fitness.


----------



## PerryC (15 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If you want to get fitter and faster then yes! You need to devote time to it, if you can't or won't do that, then you will need to accept that improvement will be limited.
> 
> That said, you can get a lot from a short amount of time if you train smart.


Ok will defiantly fit more time in to doing more miles each week just to set an idea what sort of base mileage would you recommend i should do a week to improve?


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Sep 2013)

That is very individual, initially you should just try to keep increasing your weekly mileage gradually for a while.

I know people who ride VERY fast on 4 hours worth of training a week and others who will ride 300-400 miles a week. I do about 150 miles a week if on the road, or ~8 hours if on the turbo. As said, it is all very individual.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Sep 2013)

You won't improve with one ride a week. Chuck in a couple of shorter mid week rides and it will help. A commute is good. If time is of the essence then some people buy turbos, although imho these are the work of the devil. I would rather stick pins in my eyes than pedal and go nowhere whatever the benefits.


----------



## PerryC (15 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> That is very individual, initially you should just try to keep increasing your weekly mileage gradually for a while.


Ok m8 thanks a lot will deffiently start pushing harder and doing more mileage, 
Yeah will defiantly give it a bit more its a shame im working today would have loved to have gotten out in to the saddle lol


----------



## uclown2002 (15 Sep 2013)

PerryC said:


> Ok m8 thanks a lot will deffiently start pushing harder and doing more mileage,
> Yeah will defiantly give it a bit more its a shame im working today would have loved to have gotten out in to the saddle lol



Can you commute to work?


----------



## lukesdad (15 Sep 2013)

He has allready stated he is commuting in the OP.


----------



## uclown2002 (15 Sep 2013)

lukesdad said:


> He has allready stated he is commuting in the OP.



Yes thank you. Perhaps OP needs to do an extended commute to build up the mileage.


----------



## PerryC (15 Sep 2013)

Don't have much time to do more then 1 ride a week now stopped commuting because it's too far each way probley about 15 miles each way now plus when I get in there's no where to put my beast, I have already got a cycle trainer but its soo boring to use that thing seriously how can people use that for hours and hours?

While I haven't got the time to do long hours in the saddle at the moment or even short hours is there any Exercise I can do that will help to train the same muscle's and make them stronger?
Lunges or Squats ?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Sep 2013)

There is no substitue for riding a bike.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Sep 2013)

PerryC said:


> Don't have much time to do more then 1 ride a week now stopped commuting because it's too far each way* probley about 15 miles each way now *plus when I get in there's no where to put my beast, I have already got a cycle trainer but its soo boring to use that thing seriously how can people use that for hours and hours?
> 
> While I haven't got the time to do long hours in the saddle at the moment or even short hours is there any Exercise I can do that will help to train the same muscle's and make them stronger?
> Lunges or Squats ?





Seriously, you're asking about increasing speed and you CBA to ride 15 miles to work.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Sep 2013)

Its going to be a long winter in here


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Sep 2013)

Perry where in Kent are you ?


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Sep 2013)

How fast are these weekly rides you're doing? I find it hard to believe you're getting unbearable lactic build up unless they are super hilly or rapid. Could try shifting down 2 sprockets from your typical gear and spinning more if indeed you are suffering from mashing a big gear. These are my random musings and cannot be held accountable for anything may or may not have written


----------



## the_mikey (15 Sep 2013)

Are there any hills near you? Maybe you can ride a loop which involves cycling up the hill and repeat it half a dozen times. I work 12 days in a row, and commuting isn't an option so I go for regular loops in the evening involving the nearest steep hill I can find.


----------



## Andy_G (15 Sep 2013)

Im no expert but i used to be the same as you, all i done was to find a decent stretch of road(ive found a dual carriageway about 1.miles) and every other day i alternate it between high cadence one day and low cadence high gear the other and since ive done this ive picked up 6 mph and i can hold it for longer.
Also ive found hills a lot easier and where i would be the last club rider up im now in the middle.


----------



## michaelcycle (15 Sep 2013)

PerryC said:


> Don't have much time to do more then 1 ride a week now stopped commuting because it's too far each way probley about 15 miles each way now plus when I get in there's no where to put my beast, I have already got a cycle trainer but its soo boring to use that thing seriously how can people use that for hours and hours?
> 
> While I haven't got the time to do long hours in the saddle at the moment or even short hours is there any Exercise I can do that will help to train the same muscle's and make them stronger?
> Lunges or Squats ?



For your stated goals you either need to go out and ride more or suck it up and use the turbo. You seem to lack base fitness.

Squats, lunges, deads etc are terrific exercises but they are not specific to what you want to achieve - although neuromuscular adaptation or hypertrophy will make you stronger generally or make you look better.


----------



## uclown2002 (15 Sep 2013)

PerryC said:


> Don't have much time to do more then 1 ride a week now stopped commuting because it's too far each way probley about 15 miles each way ................


----------



## pally83 (15 Sep 2013)

PerryC said:


> Don't have much time to do more then 1 ride a week now stopped commuting because it's too far each way probley about 15 miles each way now plus when I get in there's no where to put my beast



I commute 45.5 miles (round trip) a couple of times a week. Built up to it by driving part way with bike in the back for a few weeks first. Nowhere proper to keep my bike so it's chained to a fence outside the office. Get commuting, those distances will up your base fitness sharpish. 

Otherwise, it's turbo time!


----------



## the_mikey (15 Sep 2013)

Failing cycling I go swimming and do 50% front crawl and 50% reverse flutter kicks, helps with base fitness.


----------



## PerryC (16 Sep 2013)

I could do 15 miles each way but im not chaining my bike up outside for it to get stolen, As i have said before i wish people would read posts i dont mash the pedals, on pleasure rides i usually climb 2-3k elevation in about 40 miles at 14 mph average


----------



## PerryC (16 Sep 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Perry where in Kent are you ?


Just recently moved to Sidcup


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2013)

What about joining a local club for training which is why I asked where in Kent you lived.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2013)

Sorry not sure about that part but @ianrauk May know one that covers that area.


----------



## PerryC (16 Sep 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> What about joining a local club for training which is why I asked where in Kent you lived.


Any recomendations ?, looked at limited edition i think there mainly a club for kids most of there rides are for juniors

Ocassionly i go on a ride with the sidcup cycle team but it would be good to join a club that trains more for fitness


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Sep 2013)

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/clubfinder


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2013)

PerryC said:


> Any recomendations ?, looked at limited edition i think there mainly a club for kids most of there rides are for juniors




Sidcup Cycles in Station Road have a fairly big club that organise a lot of rides both road and off road.


----------



## PerryC (16 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Sidcup Cycles in Station Road have a fairly big club that organise a lot of rides both road and off road.


I've gone out with them 3 times now friendly bunch
Even when i do go out on one of there rides i usually go on the intermediate ride and usually struggle to get back not mashing the pedals, i think the problem is i cant correctly pace myself not sure how to lol
Because im very competitive i think i go too fast uphills and im usually tired after 1-3 hills
My target is to hopefully average 17-18 mph eventually


----------

